# رأى حول تعديل قانون من قوانين المنتدى



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمه ,,​
 



> *اذ يحق للمشرف حذف الموضوع تماما او دمجه مع سابقه او نقله الى المحذوفات, بدون سابق انذار و لا توضيح*



*الموضوع كله حول هذه الجزئيه التى هى جزء من** قوانين المنتدى** تحت بند المواضيع المكررة*​

*فى ألايام الاخيره كثُرت الشكاوى والانتقادات من حذف المواضيع بلا سبب او توضيح*​ 
*و الموضوع ده قبل ما اقول انه بيضايق ناس كتيره فأحب أقول انه بيضايقنى انا شخصيا جدا جدا*​ 
*وأتضح انه من ضمن قوانين المنتدى ! *​ 
*فلا أنا ولا المشرف لنا ذنب .. الموضوع بيُغلق بدون ابداء اسباب وبدون تنبيه لصاحب الموضوع  .. تحت بند هذا القانون السابق ذكره*​ 
*لسنا هنُا لنقد القانون ولكن :*​ 
*فكرت (وبعد استأذان الاداره) فى طرح استطلاع رأى حول تغيير هذا القانون بعد مراعاة الاتى :*
*1 _ عدم ذكر اشخاص بعينهم او التلميح (سواء مشرفين او اعضاء) فى الموضوع*
*2_ عدم ذكر مواضيع وما يتعلق بها من مشاكل حدثت ..* 
*3_ عدم الدخول فى مواضيع فرعيه او خارج الموضوع *
*4_ ياريت الاراء تكون واضحه ومباشره حتى تستطيع الاداره الوصول للقرار الصائب والمفيد للجميع*
*5_ مسموح بالمشاركه فى التصويت بدون أبداء تعليق*
*6 _ ياريت نركز فى هدف الموضوع وهو الارتقاء بالمنتدى وعمل شئ جديد مفيد لنا جميعا *​

*القانون بعد التغيير : **اذ يحق للمشرف حذف الموضوع تماما او دمجه مع سابقه او نقله الى المحذوفات, مع تنبيه مناسب لصاحب الموضوع بما تم فى موضوعه مع ذكر السبب فى الحذف او النقل .. الخ *​

+++++​ 
*طبعا الشكل النهائى للقانون( ان تم تغييره) فى يد الاداره ولكن هذا تصور لتوضيح شكل التغيير الذى نريده *​

*أحب اضيف بس ملحوظه :*​

*1_ التنبيه ممكن يكون بأى شكل يراه المشرف مناسب رساله خاصه , تنبيه على البروفايل .. الخ*
*2_ القانون الجديد لا ينطبق على المواضيع المتكرره او الدمج نظرا لكثرة وجودها*​ 
*++++++*​ 

*والاستطلاع انا عامله كالاتى :*​ 
*هل مع تغيير القانون؟*​

*1*_ نــــعم​ 
*2*_ لا​ 

*++*​

*أتمنى الفائده للمنتدى وللجميع ,,*​


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2011)

القانون لا يمنع المشرف من التنبيه إذا سمح وقته، لكنه أيضاً لا يجبره على التنبيه عند الدمج.
عامة عندما أدمج موضوع أضع التوجيه التلقائي من الموضوع الجديد للموضوع الأصلي و كتابة رد بعد دمج الموضوع في الموضوع نفسه بأن الموضوع تم دمجه مع سابقه.

القانون ليس لإزعاج أحد، لكنه لتخفيف الحمل عن المشرفين، لكن إن سمح وقتهم بالتنبيه فلا يوجد أي مانع.

هل النقاش يدور حول المواضيع المُكررة فقط ام يخص المواضيع التي تُحذف بصورة عامة؟


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> القانون لا يمنع المشرف من التنبيه إذا سمح وقته، لكنه أيضاً لا يجبره على التنبيه عند الدمج.
> 
> *لم أرى (عن نفسي) طوال فترة وجودى فى المنتدى أى تنبيه من هذا النوع*
> عامة عندما أدمج موضوع أضع التوجيه التلقائي من الموضوع الجديد للموضوع الأصلي و كتابة رد بعد دمج الموضوع في الموضوع نفسه بأن الموضوع تم دمجه مع سابقه.
> ...




*المواضيع المكرره والمواضيع التى تُدمج خارج النقاش نظرها لكثرتها*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد مشكلة القانون ده بس فى المواضيع الى بتحذف 
لان لو دمج او نقل بيتكتب فى الموضوع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2011)

*سأتكلم هنا عن القسم الإسلامى فقط, الحذف بدون تحذير وجوبى لأن المواضيع تكون من مشاركين مسلمين إما عن الإعجاز العلمى المزعوم للقرآن دون أى مرجع علمى محايد وله سمعته, أو يكون فى المسيحيات*


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سأتكلم هنا عن القسم الإسلامى فقط, الحذف بدون تحذير وجوبى لأن المواضيع تكون من مشاركين مسلمين إما عن الإعجاز العلمى المزعوم للقرآن دون أى مرجع علمى محايد وله سمعته, أو يكون فى المسيحيات*



*تمام

وما رأيك بصفه عامه ؟*


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> اعتقد مشكلة القانون ده بس فى المواضيع الى بتحذف
> لان لو دمج او نقل بيتكتب فى الموضوع​




*فين رأيك المحدد وتصويتك يا كووكى :act31:
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2011)

> *التنبيه ممكن يكون بأى شكل يراه المشرف مناسب رساله خاصه , تنبيه على البروفايل *​


*

يهيئ لى وهذا رأى يحتمل الخطأ قبل الصواب
أن فى منتدى الكنيسه سيجد المشرف صعوبه فى ذلك
عن أى منتدى آخر 
لماذا ؟
لكثره الأعضاء
وكثره المواضيع
ربنا يعمل الصالح للمنتدى 
شكرا أخى الغالى لأفكارك

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *تمام
> 
> وما رأيك بصفه عامه ؟*



*أعتقد أن المشرف له القدرة لأتخاذ قرار صائب للحذف أو الدمج دون الحاجة للتنبيه*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعتقد أن المشرف له القدرة لأتخاذ قرار صائب للحذف أو الدمج دون الحاجة للتنبيه*




*يا استــــــاذى *

*الغرض من الموضوع هو أحقيه العضو فى معرفه ما أصاب موضوعه وخصوصا الحذف ومعرفة اسباب الحذف .. وليس تقليلا من قدرات المشرف*

*بل الهدف هو المعرفه فقط *​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

انا مع التغير

لان فى مواضيع بتتحذف وبنبقى مش عارفين السبب

فياريت فعلا تتغير ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يا استــــــاذى *
> 
> *الغرض من الموضوع هو أحقيه العضو فى معرفه ما أصاب موضوعه وخصوصا الحذف ومعرفة اسباب الحذف .. وليس تقليلا من قدرات المشرف*
> 
> *بل الهدف هو المعرفه فقط *​



*لن يضير أن يرسل المشرف رسالة خاصة لصاحب الموضوع .... لكن ستنشأ مشكلة وهى أن الموضوع سيحول لحوار قد يحتاج لوقت غير متوفر للمشرف *


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن يضير أن يرسل المشرف رسالة خاصة لصاحب الموضوع .... لكن ستنشأ مشكلة وهى أن الموضوع سيحول لحوار قد يحتاج لوقت غير متوفر للمشرف *



يا سيدى نحن نقصد ان يتم ارسال رسالة بسبب الحذف
وليس نقاش​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ااعتقد القانون جديد
لانه بعد الاعضاء ولن اسمي
يرجعون للقديم يأخذونه وينزلونه على انه جديد..
كيف نوقفهم..
*وقد اثبُّت لتويتي ذلك بينما كنت اساعدها بالمكرر 
**اذ باول 10 مواضيع  وبالصفحة الاولى وجدت 9 منهم مكرر

وقد كنت بصدد مساعدتها بالمكرر كما صنعت  الاخت دونا ..
على الذي يريد تنزيل موضوع ان يعمل سرش
قبل تنزيل اي موضوع..
وعندنا بالمنتدى شرش بواسطة المنتدى*
وسرش بواسطة جوجل..
المطلوب بذل قليل من الجهد
نستطيع اان نعرف اذا مكرر ام لا..

قبل تنزيل المواضيع..


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا سيدى نحن نقصد ان يتم ارسال رسالة بسبب الحذف
> وليس نقاش​



طبعاً لو حذف سيرسل المشرف رسالة بالتأكيد

اعلام بالموضوع

انما بحال الاقفال
او الدمج 

داخل الموضوع نفسه..


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2011)

*اعتقد ان اغلب المشرفين اذا مكنش الكل
بيبعت رسايل للاعضاء فى حالة الحذف
وقى الدمج بيكون تنبيه فى المووضع نفسه
والتحويل بيكون سايب لينك الموضوع فى مكانه 
يدوس عليه ويوصل للمكان الجديد وبيكون فى تنبيه جوة الموضوه برضه

المواضيع الفترة دى فعلا بتبقى مكررة كتيييير جدا
وفعلا كليمو ساعدنى فى المواضيع
وفى قصص كمان بتبقى مكررة اكتر من 5 مرات
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

للاسف يا تويتى فى مواضيع بتتحذف ومش بيجيلى رسايل

بس انا بتفهم انة مخالف للقوانين فى حاجة

بس الواحد بيحب يبقى عارف بس​


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2011)

*اة طبعا حقك تعرف
بس هو فعلا زى ما بيقول روك
بيبقى ضغط احيان على المشرف
من الوقت والجهد ربنا يعلم متطلبات المشرف فى اليوم
بتبقى قد ايه ومحتاجه وقت قد ايه
*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> للاسف يا تويتى فى مواضيع بتتحذف ومش بيجيلى رسايل
> 
> بس انا بتفهم انة مخالف للقوانين فى حاجة
> 
> بس الواحد بيحب يبقى عارف بس​



*صدقنى يا فادى مش عارف اقول ايه تانى

هكررها للمره التالته : المواضيع المكرره والتى تُدمج خـــــــــــــــــــارج النقاش

أحنا بنتكلم فى أن الواحد موضوعه اتحذف يبقى من حقه يعرف اتحذف ليه

انا بقالى 5 سنين فى المنتدى ولا عمرى وصلى رساله ان موضوع ليا اتحذف ولا سمعت انها حصلت مع حد  !!!

الساده اللى بيقولوا كده يفسروا ايه زياده المواضيع المتسائله عن اسباب الحذف؟؟؟


*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2011)

انا معاك يا مارو

واعتقد ان مارو يقصد هنا المواضيع الجديده الغير مكرره

وانه بيقصد الموضوع الذي يبذل فيه العضو جهد 

في جمع المعلومات وفي الاخر يحذف بدون معرفه السبب


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا معاك يا مارو
> 
> واعتقد ان مارو يقصد هنا المواضيع الجديده الغير مكرره
> 
> ...



ما فيش ولا موضوع بيحذف بدون سبب

ولما يحذفه..

المشرف يعطي خبر

بس ناادر تلاقي اليوم موضوع مش مكرر

  اصبحوا اقلية


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ما فيش ولا موضوع بيحذف بدون سبب
> 
> ولما يحذفه..
> 
> ...



*الكلام محدد : المواضيع المحذوفه*​


----------



## كوك (10 فبراير 2011)

انا عضو فى المنتدى واستحق انى اضف رائى ويريت لو رائى لو زعل حد هكون غصب عنى 

*



هل مع تغيير القانون؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

نعم اوافق على كلام 

علشان الموضوع الى بيتمسح للاسف بيزعل عضو الى نشاء الموضوع 

ويريت لو ساب نسخه المشرف لتعريف العضو ان الموضوع 
اتحذف يكون احسن بكتير  

 او ممكن يقفل الموضوع فتره  عقبال دخول العضو ويعرف 
بغلق الموضوع  ويحذف الموضوع 
او ممكن التنبية للعضو 

وده انا الى ارشحو تنبية العضو 





> لكنه لتخفيف الحمل عن المشرفين،


 
*بس المشرف لازم يقوم بالخدمه *

*ولا علشان يخفف على نفسو يزعل الاعضاء *

*اكيد ده مستحيل *

*وانا عارف انى مليش حق فى هذا الكلام *

*بس حبيت اجرب انى اشارك فى هذا الموضوع لان حصل معى *
*هذا الاسلوب *

*وزعلت جداا *

*بس علشان حبيت الاعضاء  مش بزعل من حاجه لان ده من حق المشرف *
*بس الاعضاء الجدد ميعرفش حد فى المنتدى ولما يتحذف موضوع اكيد هيزعل *


*وشكرا *​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

نعم مع التنبيه وذكر السبب

شكرا مارسلينو وللادارة


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ما فيش ولا موضوع بيحذف بدون سبب
> 
> ولما يحذفه..
> 
> ...



اعتقد اني وضحيت ان مارو يقصد المواضيع الغير متكرره 

اعتقد المواضيع التكرره بيتكب فيها مكرر ويحذف لاحقا

دا علي حسب ما شوفت قبل كدا

لكن المواضيع الجديده لا يذكر سبب لحذفها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 فبراير 2011)

الدستور بيتعدل يبقى قانون المنتدى يتعدل


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2011)

اتكلم عن نفسى اولا فى قسم الشهادات  بيكون ردود مستفزفه وطبعا لازم الحذف فورا

ولو اتكرر مع صاحب المشاركه بكتبله سبب الحذف 

لما بحذف موضوع ببعت رساله لصاحبه كتير  بخلى صاحب الموضوع هو يحذفه لو كان عضو مبارك او مشرف 

لو عضو عادى بحذفه ووبعت رساله لصاحبه مع ذكر السبب
​


----------



## SALVATION (10 فبراير 2011)

_الموضوع مش مستحق يا جماعة كل ده_
_ احنا هنا مش دولة وسلطة وما شبة احنا كلنا هنا فى خدمة للغير مش فكرة قوانين او غيره_
_ القانون هنا للنظام واتاحة الفرصة للغير وليس للتأديب _
_اما اذا كنت تريد التقدير من وجهة نظرك برسالة خاصة وتبحث عن نفسك فيأسفنى ان ابلغك انك انت من اخطئة وليس من حذف او دمج موضوعك_
_فأنت لم تكلف نفسك قبل ان تضع الموضوع بالبحث عن عنوان الموضوع عن طريق البحث عن المواضيع وتجد الموضوع موجود مسبقا ام لا_
_فلا تطلب من الغير الاعتذار وانت من اخطئة او بمعنى اوضح تهاونة_​


----------



## besm alslib (10 فبراير 2011)

*ولو اني مش بحب اعترض في حال اتحذف اي موضوع او رد الا انه فعلا بيكون شي مزعج لما يتحذف اي موضوع او رد بدون ما نعرف السبب وسبق وصارت معي كتير لدرجة صرت اطنش لما يتحذفلي اي شي وبطلت اسال *


*لهيك انا بقول نعم *

*وشكرا كتير مارسلينو انك عطيتنا الفرصه لنعبر ونفش خلقنا شوي هههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*بما ان الجميع متفق على ان الدمج فى حالة التكرار شىء طبيعى  وخصوصا انه فى اغلب الحالات بيتم ذكر السبب قبل الدمج  اذن المشكله تتركز فى الحذف 
بحسب خبرتى اجد صعوبه فى ارسال رساله مسببه لكل موضوع بيتم حذفه بسبب كبر حجم المنتدى وتزايد الاعضاء  وكبر عدد المواضيع التى تضاف يومياً فهذا يشكل عبء هائل على المشرف لانه ايضاً فى معظم الحالات لن يكتفى العضو بمعرفة السبب بل سيبدأ فى المجادله وتبادل الرسائل دفاعاً عن موضوعه وهذا ضغط صعب تحمله مع تكراره مع اكثر من عضو 
هذا بالاضافه ان معظم اسباب الحذف تتركز فى عدم قراءة القوانين الخاصه بكل قسم كالمشاركه باسلاميات فى الاقسام المسيحيه والعكس 
ولذلك الحل فى مراسلة المشرف فى حالة ان الامر يستحق لانه فى حالات كثيره بيتفهم العضو سبب حذف موضوعه من نفسه ودون سؤال كأن يكون  موضوعه مثلا غير لائق أو غير موثوق فى مصدره أو يحتوى على عبارات اسلاميه فى موضوع اجتماعى او افكار غريبه على مجتمعاتنا او .... لاسباب اخرى كثيره
واخيراً ارى الحل ان يكون  هناك ثقة من الاعضاء  تجاه الاداره والمشرفين وفى قراراتهم 
الا لو هناك تعنت مع شخص بعينه عن طريق حذف مواضيعه بصوره مستمره دون سبب ظاهر اومقبول فيكون من حق العضو وضع شكوى على العام فى القسم المختص اومراسلة  اى شخص فى الاداره يثق فى حكمه  *


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2011)

من المهم توضيح أن اي موضوع يُحذف، فهو لصالح المنتدى و أعضائه و زواره، فلا يوجد بيننا مشرف له مشاكل مع أي عضو آخر لتصل لمرحلة المتابعة و الإستقصاد.

المنتدى و مشرفيهم عليهم ضغوط كبيرة، فكمية المشاركات و من بينها المشاركات الخارجة عن القانون و النظام كبيرة، وحدها كفيلة بشغل مُعظم وقتنا. إضافة الى أن المنتدى تحت انظار المخربين دائماً، فهذا يدخل ليشتم و ذلك يدخل لينسخ و يلصق و ذلك يدخل ليدعوا للإسلام، فكل يدعونا لسرعة التصرف. فلو نبهنا في كل حالة حذف، فصدقوني لن يكون هناك وقت كافي للتواصل حتى مع الأعضاء .

إضافة الى أن المنتدى لا يدعم خاصية التبليغ عند الحذف بصورة سهلة، فأقل تبليغ سيأخذ من المشرف بعض الدقائق، و لو جمعنا هذه الدقائق يومياً سيكون وقت التنبيه لا يقل عن الساعة يومياً.

طبعاً هناك طريقة برمجية بواسطتها يمكن إبلاغ العضو عن حذف موضوعه بصورة تلقائية يمكننا دراسة إضافتها لو كان هناك حاجة ضرورية.

لكن لماذا لا تكون الصيغة بالصورة عكسية، اي ان يستائل العضو بنفسه عن موضوعه لو اراد معرفة سبب الحذف؟ لماذا لا يبادر العضو بنفسه في التسائل و حينها سيكون بوسع المشرف الرد. فليس كل الأعضاء يتضايقون من الحذف و ليس كل الأعضاء يُريدون معرفة سبب الحذف.

و الموضوع قيد النقاش لحين التوصل لحل.


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> من المهم توضيح أن اي موضوع يُحذف، فهو لصالح المنتدى و أعضائه و زواره، فلا يوجد بيننا مشرف له مشاكل مع أي عضو آخر لتصل لمرحلة المتابعة و الإستقصاد.
> 
> المنتدى و مشرفيهم عليهم ضغوط كبيرة، فكمية المشاركات و من بينها المشاركات الخارجة عن القانون و النظام كبيرة، وحدها كفيلة بشغل مُعظم وقتنا. إضافة الى أن المنتدى تحت انظار المخربين دائماً، فهذا يدخل ليشتم و ذلك يدخل لينسخ و يلصق و ذلك يدخل ليدعوا للإسلام، فكل يدعونا لسرعة التصرف. فلو نبهنا في كل حالة حذف، فصدقوني لن يكون هناك وقت كافي للتواصل حتى مع الأعضاء .
> 
> ...



يا زعيم ما لو خدت بالك كمية المشاحنات الى حصلت الفترة الاخيرة بسبب التسائل والنقاش فى النقطة دى

احنا طالبين التغير علشان ما يحصلش كدة تانى 

ياريت فعلا تفكر فى اضافة البرمجية الجديدة وهتوفر كتير اوى​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اعتقد اني وضحيت ان مارو يقصد المواضيع الغير متكرره
> 
> اعتقد المواضيع التكرره بيتكب فيها مكرر ويحذف لاحقا
> 
> ...




عظيم اي موضوع طبعاً الا لو كان مسيء للأداب

ممكن ينزل قانون بانه *يقفل* يوم ولا اثنين  او حتى ثلاثة ايام مع كتابة

السبب داخله ..هكذا  يطلع العضو على موضوعه المحذوف..

والسبب داخله..

هكذا لا يضيع وقت المشرف وتكون المعلومة  قد وصلت لصاحبها..


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2011)

ٍ*سلام و نعمة
انا ممكن اقول راي و لو ضايق حد ممكن احتفظ بيه لنفسي
انا راي ان اقل حق لصاحب موضوع انه يقال له سبب حذفه او غلقه و ابداء الاسباب داخل الموضوع و لكن حذفه دون ابداء اسباب اعتقد حتبقي حاجة تضايق لصاحب الموضوع*


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*اعتقد ان التعديل سيكون بالنسبة للمواضيع التي تحذف لان المواضيع التي تغلق او يتم دمجها يكون السبب واضح ويتم ذكره في نفس الموضوع

اما المواضيع المحذوفة فيحق للعضو ان يعرف سبب حذفها بان يرسل المشرف رسالة الى صاحب الموضوع يخبره عن سبب الحذف 
و يا ريت التعديل لا يقتصر على المواضيع بل المشاركات لو أمكن

انا ساجيب بـ ( نعم ) ولكن للادراة القرار الاول و الاخير 
سلام و نعمة للجميع ​*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> اتكلم عن نفسى اولا فى قسم الشهادات  بيكون ردود مستفزفه وطبعا لازم الحذف فورا
> 
> ولو اتكرر مع صاحب المشاركه بكتبله سبب الحذف
> 
> ...



*طب هل ده بياخد وقت من حضرتك ؟؟

او هل هذا يشكل عبء أضافى على خدمتك ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _الموضوع مش مستحق يا جماعة كل ده_
> _ احنا هنا مش دولة وسلطة وما شبة احنا كلنا هنا فى خدمة للغير مش فكرة قوانين او غيره_
> _ القانون هنا للنظام واتاحة الفرصة للغير وليس للتأديب _
> _اما اذا كنت تريد التقدير من وجهة نظرك برسالة خاصة وتبحث عن نفسك فيأسفنى ان ابلغك انك انت من اخطئة وليس من حذف او دمج موضوعك_
> ...



*
يا حبيب قلبى صدقنى صدقنى بنتكلم على المحذوف مش اللى مُكرر 

وأحنا مش بنطلب اعتذار على فكره احنا بنطلب المعرفه  بس
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بما ان الجميع متفق على ان الدمج فى حالة التكرار شىء طبيعى  وخصوصا انه فى اغلب الحالات بيتم ذكر السبب قبل الدمج  اذن المشكله تتركز فى الحذف
> بحسب خبرتى اجد صعوبه فى ارسال رساله مسببه لكل موضوع بيتم حذفه بسبب كبر حجم المنتدى وتزايد الاعضاء  وكبر عدد المواضيع التى تضاف يومياً فهذا يشكل عبء هائل على المشرف لانه ايضاً فى معظم الحالات لن يكتفى العضو بمعرفة السبب بل سيبدأ فى المجادله وتبادل الرسائل دفاعاً عن موضوعه وهذا ضغط صعب تحمله مع تكراره مع اكثر من عضو
> 
> وهل لا تحدث تلك المجادلات والنقاشات الطويله والتى تنتهى فى العادة بعقاب العضو لانه خرج عن شعوره من ضيقته لما طلع هو غلطان فى كل الاحوال علشان قانون المنتدى بيقول ان مش من حقه يعرف ويفهم السبب !!!!!!!!!
> ...


*عن نفسي لم اقصد اى مشرف .. كلهم ممتازين *

*المشكله فقط فى القانون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*رايي انه لو اتدمج او اتنقل المفروض المشرف يبلغ العضو *
*لكن في حالة الحذف لا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*



			وهل لا تحدث تلك المجادلات والنقاشات الطويله والتى تنتهى فى العادة بعقاب العضو لانه خرج عن شعوره من ضيقته لما طلع هو غلطان فى كل الاحوال علشان قانون المنتدى بيقول ان مش من حقه يعرف ويفهم السبب !!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*واضح انك بتتكلم عن حالات فرديه من اشخاص بتصر على معاندة القانون والقرارات الاشرافيه 
لم يسبق وامتنعنا عن ذكر سبب الحذف اياً كان *

*



			المشكله انى مش عايز اذكر أمثله منعا للدخول فى كلام جانبي انا رافضه من الاول وعلشان نركز فى حاجه واحدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​**لا يا ريت لو بتتكلم عن حاله معينه تعرضها ولو على الخاص *

*



للاسف
لو كانت الثقه دى موجودة مكنتش حصلت المشاكل دى كلها .. مكنتش انا وغيرى طلبنا التغيير دة 
عن نفسي لم اقصد اى مشرف .. كلهم ممتازين 

المشكله فقط فى القانون​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*عذراً .. يوجد تناقض فكيف تجمع بين  فقد الثقه وفى نفس الوقت تقول ان كل المشرفين ممتازين 
رجاء التوضيح وهل تتكلم عن نفسك ام عن الجميع ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> من المهم توضيح أن اي موضوع يُحذف، فهو لصالح المنتدى و أعضائه و زواره، فلا يوجد بيننا مشرف له مشاكل مع أي عضو آخر لتصل لمرحلة المتابعة و الإستقصاد.
> 
> *كلامك مظبوط  وصحيح لكن من فضلك ضيف عليه راحه العضو نفسيا من وجودة فى المنتدى  فأنا كعضو اتضايق كثيرا من حذف موضوع لى بدون معرفه السبب أو بدون أشعار فما الحل ؟؟
> *
> ...



*أتمنى من الجميع التفاعل والحياديه *​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> عظيم اي موضوع طبعاً الا لو كان مسيء للأداب
> 
> ممكن ينزل قانون بانه *يقفل* يوم ولا اثنين  او حتى ثلاثة ايام مع كتابة
> 
> ...




*أقتراح جيد
*​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طب هل ده بياخد وقت من حضرتك ؟؟
> 
> او هل هذا يشكل عبء أضافى على خدمتك ؟
> *​



لا طبعا ده حق العضو عليا 

وبعدين دى خدمه ولازم اكون امينه فبها 
​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واضح انك بتتكلم عن حالات فرديه من اشخاص بتصر على معاندة القانون والقرارات الاشرافيه
> لم يسبق وامتنعنا عن ذكر سبب الحذف اياً كان *
> 
> *لا مش بتكلم على حد معين ولا حالا فرديه الكلام بصفه عامه بحته
> ...



*هنا بتكلم عن الثقه فى القرارات وكمان لا أعممها 

لم أقصد انعدام ثقه فى الشخص نفسه

بالعكس شخصيات ممتازة حتى ان كان لدى او لدى البعض بعض التحفظات ( مش مكانها هنا)

لكن اغلبيه المشرفين اصدقائى  وبحبهم جدا ومافيش بينى وبين أى حد اى خلاف يُذكر
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> لا طبعا ده حق العضو عليا
> 
> وبعدين دى خدمه ولازم اكون امينه فبها
> ​



*الله ينور يا مامتى 

نفسي اقول كدة من بدرى 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*يعني المشكله كلها دلوقتي
توضيح السبب او عدم توضيحه
ياعم مش هتفرق كتير
لان بيكون اندمج او تحذف 

في حاجات تانيه كتيره
اهم واكبر من كده المفروض يتم متاقشتها
واهمها مناقشه اسباب ترك الاعضاء للمنتدي
واللي كترت قوي الايام دي والاسباب كتيره ومختلفه​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 فبراير 2011)

اوافق على تغيير القانون
فهذمن حق العضو


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

*انا شايف ان اعتراض المشرفين هو وجود ضغوطات عليهم*
*طب ما تقسموا البلد نصين و تزودا عدد المشرفين و بكدة هيخف الحمل و هيسهل تنفيذ طلب الشعب المنتدياوى *
*مجرد رأى*


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 فبراير 2011)

مجرد راي هو القانون ده اللي هتويقف عليه المنتدي يمكن 
مكنا بدل ماضيعنا المجهود ده في مناقشة قانون انا شايفة انه مش مشكلة كبيرة كنا ناقشنا حاجات تانيه اهم في المنتدي


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مجرد راي هو القانون ده اللي هتويقف عليه المنتدي يمكن
> مكنا بدل ماضيعنا المجهود ده في مناقشة قانون انا شايفة انه مش مشكلة كبيرة كنا ناقشنا حاجات تانيه اهم في المنتدي


*أتفضلى حضرتك افتحى موضوع من المواضيع المهمه *

*علشان نضيع مجهودنا فيه !*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعني المشكله كلها دلوقتي
> توضيح السبب او عدم توضيحه
> ياعم مش هتفرق كتير
> لان بيكون اندمج او تحذف
> ...




*شكرا يا مايكل
*​


----------



## حمورابي (11 فبراير 2011)

*تحية

شكراً للدعوة في الموضوع . 

في البداية . 

اشكر الإدارة على حسن ضيافتنا نحن الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى المبجل وإنْ شاء الله الى الامام في الخدمة وتقديم ما هو الافضل 

رأي الشخصي . 

بدل ان يقع كل شئ على الإدارة في شرح وتفسير كل خطوة تحدث في المنتدى . 
يتم تعين عدد من المشرفين يكون لهم بعض المهام التي يقوم بها . 
هذا افضل من نواحي كثيرة . 


على سبيل المثال 

1 - لن يقع كل العبء على الإدارة وبهذا سوف يكون لديها الوقت الافضل في تطبيق صلاحياتها المخوله لها . وبشكل سريع . 

قبل فترة فتحتُ موضوع بهذا الخصوص تقريباً ولكن لم يتم تسليط الضوء اليهِ 
لذلك اضعهُ مجدداً في الموضوع للنظر في امرهِ 

الموضوع 

ولكم الحكم والقرار . 
وشكراً *


----------



## zama (11 فبراير 2011)

أوؤيد التغيير ..

مع كامل إحترامي لكل الأراء و معايير السلامة و النظام للمنتدي ، 

لكن ليس من المرهق لأخواتنا المشرفين كافة كتابة تلميح علي سبيل التقدير لكيان العضو ..

لو التلميح دا أتكتب هتكون لفتة لطيفة أوووووووووووووي  ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## zama (11 فبراير 2011)

لو توجد أولويات أكثر من هذا الموضوع علي مائدة الحوار ، 

فلنتفضل بطرحها بدلاً من التقليل من شأن ما نحن بصدده ..


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أتفضلى حضرتك افتحى موضوع من المواضيع المهمه *
> 
> *علشان نضيع مجهودنا فيه !*​



خمول المنتدي وعدم فعاليته في حاله عدم وجود احداث مهمه


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا زعيم ما لو خدت بالك كمية المشاحنات الى حصلت الفترة الاخيرة بسبب التسائل والنقاش فى النقطة دى
> 
> احنا طالبين التغير علشان ما يحصلش كدة تانى
> 
> ياريت فعلا تفكر فى اضافة البرمجية الجديدة وهتوفر كتير اوى​



لم يحدث مؤخراً و من اشهر عديدة سوى حالة واحدة فقط لم تكن اسبابها غلق الموضوع أصلاً بل مشاحنات سابقة.
فلا داعي لتضخيم الأمور و التركيز على الشواذ. بل القاعدة هي لا وجود لمشاحنات حين حذف موضوع.


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طب هل ده بياخد وقت من حضرتك ؟؟
> 
> او هل هذا يشكل عبء أضافى على خدمتك ؟
> *​



بالنسبة لي، نعم سيأخذ الكثير من وقتي و سيسبب ثقل إضافي علي. و هذا ليس لاني لا اريد التنبيه، لكن بسبب ان الوقت لا يسمح.


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

> كلامك مظبوط  وصحيح لكن من فضلك ضيف عليه  راحه العضو نفسيا من وجودة فى المنتدى  فأنا كعضو اتضايق كثيرا من حذف  موضوع لى بدون معرفه السبب أو بدون أشعار فما الحل ؟؟



راحة العضو و راحتك على العين و الراس، فتوفير جو هادئ للمستخدم المسيحي هو أحد أهدافنا. 
نحن لسنا ضد التوضيح فلكل شخص و عضو حق التساؤل، لكننا ضد عملية إجبار المشرف على ضرورة التنبيه عند حذف اي موضوع، فهذا شئ يضيف الكثير من الضغط علينا.*

*


> صدقنى بردو المشاكل بتحصل وبتنتهى نهايه غير لائقه تماما سواء بنا او بتاريخ المنتدى
> فى حلول كتيره منها زيادة عدد المشرفين .. ممكن كمان نطبق القانون الجديد  على الاعضاء المباركين فقط (عصب المنتدى) .. واعتقد فى حلول اكتر وأفضل



زيادة عدد المشرفين ليس بالسهولة التي تتصورها. إختيار اي مشرف يجب ان يتوافق مع عدد كبير من الشروط. فاي إختيار خاطئ لمشرف سيكون سبب مشاكل بينه و بين الأعضاء بدل ان يكون سبب معونة في حل المشكلة.


> أما عن سؤال العضو بنفسه :فهـــــــــــــــذا ما يحدث حاليا وتنجم عنه  مشاكل وخلافات ونقاشات طويله عقيمه لا فائده منها على الاطلاق ..



ما يحدث من مشاحنات هي حالات نادرة جداً و ليس من المنطقي ان نُغير بسبب حالة تحدث كل كم شهر مرة.
إضافة الى ان تطور اي موضوع لمرحلة المشاحنات و النقاشات العقيمة سببه العضو المعترض. فالمشكلة في طريقة إعتراض العضو و ليست في طريقة توضيحنا لسبب الحذف. فالمشكلة هي في طريقة تعامل العضو مع الموضوع و ليست في فكرة فسح المجال للتساؤل عن سبب الحذف.
و هذا وحده يأخذنا لتساؤل آخر. لو تم تنبيه كل عضو بسبب الحذف، فهذا سيفتح مجال الإعتراض و النقاشات العقيمة الغير لائقة التي فائدة منها.
فلا ارى إختلاف كبير بين التنبيه برسالة خاصة او بين طلب توضيح سبب الحذف بموضوع، فكلاهما سيفتح المجال لهذه النقاشات الغير مرغوب بها.
*

*


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا شايف ان اعتراض المشرفين هو وجود ضغوطات عليهم*
> *طب ما تقسموا البلد نصين و تزودا عدد المشرفين و بكدة هيخف الحمل و هيسهل تنفيذ طلب الشعب المنتدياوى *
> *مجرد رأى*



مسألة زيادة المشرفين قادمة عن قريب، لكنها لن تكفي لتغطية طلب توضيح سبب الحذف في كل حالة.


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *
> رأي الشخصي .
> 
> بدل ان يقع كل شئ على الإدارة في شرح وتفسير كل خطوة تحدث في المنتدى .
> ...




مسألة تنبيه الأعضاء عند الحذف هي مسألة تقع على كل المشرفين و بالتالي فهي ليست مهمة أقوم بها وحدي.


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

zama قال:


> أوؤيد التغيير ..
> 
> مع كامل إحترامي لكل الأراء و معايير السلامة و النظام للمنتدي ،
> 
> ...



لو كانت حالة او حالتين سيكون معك حق بأنها غير مرهقة، لكن كما ذكرت احيانا الضغط يكون كبير و التنبيه وحده سيشكل حينا بعبئ إضافي.
المشرف حالياً له حرية التنبيه لكنه غير مجبر بسبب ضغط الإشراف.


----------



## zama (12 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لو كانت حالة او حالتين سيكون معك حق بأنها غير مرهقة، لكن كما ذكرت احيانا الضغط يكون كبير و التنبيه وحده سيشكل حينا بعبئ إضافي.
> المشرف حالياً له حرية التنبيه لكنه غير مجبر بسبب ضغط الإشراف.



أنا متفهم و مقدر كلام حضرتك ..

شئ جميل إن حضرتك تسعي لراحة و معاونة الأخوة المشرفين فهذا سينعكس 

علي الكل ، تتجسد هذه الروح الطيبة برؤيتنا لمنتدي أفضل دائماً ..

لكن ما أقصده _ بإختصار _ هو أن *التلميح* بالسبب بلحظة حذف الموضوع شئ يوفر

لنا الكثير من التكهنات الجانبية لأن السبب سيكون مـُعلن بالدليل المختصر ، أعتقد 

أنه شئ لن يكون بالكثير من الجهد ع المشرف خاصة بوجود روح التأخي و عدم 

التناحر ..

==

طلبي لا يلغي تقديري للمشرف بصفته إنسان مثلنا له أيضاً حياته الخاصة و 

مسئولياتها و أعبائها ، شخصياً أنا مقدر ..

==

ربنا يكلل تعبكم بالنجاح  ..


----------



## تيمو (13 فبراير 2011)

*مرحبا*

فيه بعض المنتديات تتوفر عندها آلية التنبيه التلقائي للحذف ووضع نص المداخلة المحذوفة ، لا أعرف هل تسمح برمجية المنتدى بذلك أم لا؟

هلّا بما إنو الموضوع عن القوانين ، الصراحة حابب أحكي عن نقطة تعديل المشاركة ، لا أعرف بالضبط ما الحكمة وراء لغي هذه الخاصية للأعضاء الذين تقل مشاركاتهم عن 250، الموضوع يكون مزعج كثيراً ، وخصوصاً عندما يكون هناك أخطاء إملائية قد تؤثّر على الفكرة ، أو رابط لم يعمل ... 

تعديل المشاركة لا يضر أحد ، ولا يُسيء لأحد ، ولا يسبب أي خروج عن قوانين المنتدى، أرجو إعادة النظر بهذا القانون لأنو 250 مشاركة كتير كبير ... والصراحة قاعد بسهر ليل نهار عشان أصلهم ومو قادر 

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2011)

ارى ان النقاش في الموضوع توقف بعض الشئ
يهمني ان يستمر النقاش الى ان نصل لحل يرضي الجميع


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد ان التنبيه والتوضيح ، لا يحتاج وقت من المشرف .
سلام ونعمة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 فبراير 2011)

نعم مع تغيير القانون
مرسي ليك مارسلينو وللادارة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

انا مع التغير الي الجديد 
العضو اللي بينزل موضوع بيبقي شيء مهم بالنسبالة وخصوصا لو كان حد بيكتب مواضيعة من دماغة وتفكيرة واخدت جزء من وقتة 
اتمني فعلا يبقي فية تنبية من المشرف للعضو ان الموضوع اتحذف والسبب 
وفية فكرة لو ممكن يبقي فية تقنية تخلي  التنبية دة يحصل تلقائياً حتي لا نحمل المشرف جهد
وعلشان ميحصلش زعل بين المشرف والعضو 
ربنا يبعد عدو الخير اللي بيضيع المحبة بين الناس 
حقيقي منتديات الكنيسة كبيرة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبة المشرفين بالاجر السمائي

تحية ليك مارسلينو علي الموضوع  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

من الغريب اني مخدتش بالي من الموضوع ده قبل كده 
ممكن علشان كان عندي مشكله في النت

المهم انا مع تغير القانون
وده مش علشان انا حاله شاذه في المشاكل او بتاع مشاكل سابقه كما يقول البعض 
لكن لمجرد شعور العضو ان في حد بقدره ويحترمه مش يحه قدام امر واقع 
لو لاحظ عدد مشاركاته او ان مواضيعه ناقص يبقي في اجه اتحذفت 
ولم ملاحظش يبقي خلاص خير وبركه 

اوضح مثال المشاركه اللي لسه طايره دي 
واللي محدش لحق ياخد باله منها 

يلا 
ربنا مع المشرفين في خدمتهم الشاقه​


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اعتقد ان التنبيه والتوضيح ، لا يحتاج وقت من المشرف .
> سلام ونعمة





TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> انا مع التغير الي الجديد
> العضو اللي بينزل موضوع بيبقي شيء مهم بالنسبالة وخصوصا لو كان حد بيكتب مواضيعة من دماغة وتفكيرة واخدت جزء من وقتة
> اتمني فعلا يبقي فية تنبية من المشرف للعضو ان الموضوع اتحذف والسبب
> وفية فكرة لو ممكن يبقي فية تقنية تخلي  التنبية دة يحصل تلقائياً حتي لا نحمل المشرف جهد
> ...




انا متفهم لرغبتكم بمعرفة سبب الحذف و هذا شئ لا خلاف عليه، فمن حق كل عضو ان يسأل و يستفسر عن سبب الحذف و نحن ايضاً لنا حق التفسير او عدمه، حسب الموضوع و نوعه و اسبابه.
المشكلة ليست في التوضيح لكن في عملية التبليغ عند حذف كل موضوع، فهي مع التكرار ستكون شئ شاق.

لذلك اقترحت ان يبادر العضو بنفسه بمراسلتي لمعرفة سبب الحذف.
هناك ايضاً حل آخر، ان يكون للعضو حق رؤية سبب الحذف امام موضوعه في القسم المعني.

كما ذكرت الموضوع هو للنقاش و تقديم الحل الأفضل و الأسهل للجميع،


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

لذلك اقترحت ان يبادر العضو بنفسه بمراسلتي لمعرفة سبب الحذف.





وهل سيجد رد ؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

> لذلك اقترحت ان يبادر العضو بنفسه بمراسلتي لمعرفة سبب الحذف.
> هناك ايضاً حل آخر، ان يكون للعضو حق رؤية سبب الحذف امام موضوعه في القسم المعني.


الحل الاول مينفعش من وجهة نظرى ، لانك مشغول على طول . ولان العضو ممكن يكون ميعرفكش .
الحل الثانى معقول فى نظرى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

*



هناك ايضاً حل آخر، ان يكون للعضو حق رؤية سبب الحذف امام موضوعه في القسم المعني.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*
كنت فكرت فى الحل ده لكن اخشى من حساسية البعض لو اصبح سبب الحذف معلن للجميع ولا هيكون معلن ليه لوحده*


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> كنت فكرت فى الحل ده لكن اخشى من حساسية البعض لو اصبح سبب الحذف معلن للجميع ولا هيكون معلن ليه لوحده*



من الممكن لن يكون السبب ظاهر للأعضاء ل 24 ساعة مثلاً و بعدها يحذف تلقائياً.
لكن بصورة عامة لا ارى حرج في ذكر السبب، لان اغلبية المواضيع المحذوفة هي لاسباب معقولة غير محرجة.
إن كان السبب محرج، يمكن ان يطلب العضو مباشرة حذف السبب بعد إطلاعه عليه.


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> من الممكن لن يكون السبب ظاهر للأعضاء ل 24 ساعة مثلاً و بعدها يحذف تلقائياً.
> لكن بصورة عامة لا ارى حرج في ذكر السبب، لان اغلبية المواضيع المحذوفة هي لاسباب معقولة غير محرجة.
> إن كان السبب محرج، يمكن ان يطلب العضو مباشرة حذف السبب بعد إطلاعه عليه.



*حل عملى ومن وجهة نظرى ومريح لجميع الاطراف 
يا ريت نسمع رأى الجميع فى الحل ده *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حل عملى ومن وجهة نظرى ومريح لجميع الاطراف
> يا ريت نسمع رأى الجميع فى الحل ده *



الحل ده مش عملي
لان وارد ان العضو صاحب المشكله 
ميدخلش المنتدي لمده تزيد عن 24 ساعه 
وبالنسبه للي شايف ان السبب محرج 
علي ما يطلب بحذف السبب 
هيكون نص المنتدي شافه 
والفضيحه هتكون بجلاجل 

انا رائي ان تكون في رساله تلقائيه لصاحب الموضع 
زي رساله الترحيب للاعضاء الجدد
كل اللي هيكون علي المشرف كتابه السبب فقط


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ارى ان النقاش في الموضوع توقف بعض الشئ
> يهمني ان يستمر النقاش الى ان نصل لحل يرضي الجميع




*انا تعمدت أيقاف النقاش فى الموضوع لأصرار الاداره على موقفها وعدم طرح أى حلول برغم الاغلبيه الراغبه فى تغيير القانون !*

*بعد ردك ظهرت حلول لكن قبل الرد ده كان مجرد نقاش لم يُنتج لنا أى حل*

*بالعربى يعنى ملقتش فايده .. فا سكت !*​


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا تعمدت أيقاف النقاش فى الموضوع لأصرار الاداره على موقفها وعدم طرح أى حلول برغم الاغلبيه الراغبه فى تغيير القانون !*
> 
> *بعد ردك ظهرت حلول لكن قبل الرد ده كان مجرد نقاش لم يُنتج لنا أى حل*
> 
> *بالعربى يعنى ملقتش فايده .. فا سكت !*​



لم نصر على اي شئ، لكن وضحنا موقفنا و الضغوط التي علينا و طرحت حلين، الأول مراسلة المشرف و الثاني الحل البرمجي الذي ينبه العضو برسالة خاصة و وضحت ايضاً المساوئ التي قد تصدر عنها.
مع هذا وضحت اكثر من مرة اننا لسنا ضد تغيير القانون، فمن حق العضو ان يعرف السبب ان كان متاح، لكن النقاش الآن في طريقة التطبيق.
نحن جادين في عمل اي تغيير يتلائم مع رغبة الأعضاء بالصورة التي تريحهم و الذي يتلائم مع الوقت المتاح لنا.
فرفعي للموضوع بعد رجوعه لصفحات متأخرة هو دلالة على رغبتنا في عمل التغيير الذي يلائم الجميع.


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

لننسى ما هو وراء ونتقدم الى ما هو آت 
المنتدى سيتم تطويرة بصورة كبيرة 
فرجاء كل من له فكرة ان يطرحها لمناقشتها وبحث جدوى تنفيذها


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الحل الاول مينفعش من وجهة نظرى ، لانك مشغول على طول . ولان العضو ممكن يكون ميعرفكش .
> الحل الثانى معقول فى نظرى .




*اؤيد هذا الكلام
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لم نصر على اي شئ، لكن وضحنا موقفنا و الضغوط التي علينا و طرحت حلين، الأول مراسلة المشرف و الثاني الحل البرمجي الذي ينبه العضو برسالة خاصة و وضحت ايضاً المساوئ التي قد تصدر عنها.
> مع هذا وضحت اكثر من مرة اننا لسنا ضد تغيير القانون، فمن حق العضو ان يعرف السبب ان كان متاح، لكن النقاش الآن في طريقة التطبيق.
> نحن جادين في عمل اي تغيير يتلائم مع رغبة الأعضاء بالصورة التي تريحهم و الذي يتلائم مع الوقت المتاح لنا.
> فرفعي للموضوع بعد رجوعه لصفحات متأخرة هو دلالة على رغبتنا في عمل التغيير الذي يلائم الجميع.



*اولا بشكرك لرفعك للموضوع .. يوضح مدى اهتمامك *

*بس الحلين دول فيهم مشاكل كتير*

*اول حل : مراسله المشرف ازاى ؟ انا هعرف من فين ان المشرف الفلانى هو اللى حذفلى ؟ وبدايه مراسلتى دى اللى هتعمل نقاش وشد و جذب وبردو هتبقى عبء على المشرف .. لكن لما المبادره الاولى تيجى من المشرف بأسباب واضحه للحذف اعتقد نسبه النقاش والشد والجذب ستقل بنسبه أقل من 50% .. *

*الحل التانى : مش ممكن نوافق عليه طالما سينتُج عنه مساوئ احنا فى غنى عنها .*​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> من الممكن لن يكون السبب ظاهر للأعضاء ل 24 ساعة مثلاً و بعدها يحذف تلقائياً.
> لكن بصورة عامة لا ارى حرج في ذكر السبب، لان اغلبية المواضيع المحذوفة هي لاسباب معقولة غير محرجة.
> إن كان السبب محرج، يمكن ان يطلب العضو مباشرة حذف السبب بعد إطلاعه عليه.



*أوافق على هذا الحل الذى أرى انه مريح لجميع الاطراف الى حد كبير*

*وسُأبلغ جميع المشاركين فى الموضوع به *​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*فى أنتظار أراء جميع من شارك فى الموضوع او  التصويت
على هذا الحل الذى طرحه ماى روك

*


> *هناك ايضاً حل آخر، ان يكون للعضو حق رؤية سبب الحذف امام موضوعه في القسم المعني.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

موافق


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2011)

*هو فعلا حل كويس كتير

بس كمان الحل اللي اقترحو عياد كتير منيح 

وهيكون مثالي في حال تاخر صاحب الموضوع  اللي اتحذف في الدخول للمنتدى في انه يعرف السبب وهو*​


> انا رائي ان تكون في رساله تلقائيه لصاحب الموضع
> زي رساله الترحيب للاعضاء الجدد
> كل اللي هيكون علي المشرف كتابه السبب فقط​


​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*موافقة 
ممكن برضه 
زى ما قالت اخت بسم الصليب ناخد براى عياد

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

وانا كمان موافقة علي الاقتراح ده​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2011)

*موافقه
ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

حل كويس موافقة


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الحل ده مش عملي
> لان وارد ان العضو صاحب المشكله
> ميدخلش المنتدي لمده تزيد عن 24 ساعه
> وبالنسبه للي شايف ان السبب محرج
> ...





besm alslib قال:


> *هو فعلا حل كويس كتير
> 
> بس كمان الحل اللي اقترحو عياد كتير منيح
> 
> ...





HappyButterfly قال:


> *موافقة
> ممكن برضه
> زى ما قالت اخت بسم الصليب ناخد براى عياد
> 
> *​


*ده رد ماى روك يا جماعه :*




> *الحل البرمجي الذي ينبه العضو برسالة خاصة و وضحت ايضاً المساوئ التي قد تصدر عنها*.



*علشان كدة استبعدنا هذا الحل تماما .. حفاظا على المنتدى*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

*موافقة .. بس لو رسالة ترسل للعضو المحذوف موضوعه يكون أفضل 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## bob (22 فبراير 2011)

*خلاص اوك موافق*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2011)

*تبدو الفكرة جميلة ، لا مانع من اختبارها*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

+اوكي +​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممممم شو عليه 
موافقه​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ده رد ماى روك يا جماعه :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*علم يا افندم وتبقى موافقه بدون ملاحظات 
*​


----------



## sparrow (23 فبراير 2011)

اوكي حل كويس 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 فبراير 2011)

موافقة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​​​


----------



## العراقيه (24 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *فى أنتظار أراء جميع من شارك فى الموضوع او التصويت*​
> *على هذا الحل الذى طرحه ماى روك*
> 
> 
> ​






*رأيي  منطقي..*
*لا بد ان يكون صاحب الموضوع على درايه كامله *
* عن ماهية السبب الذي جعل موضوعه يُحذف او يُغلق*
​


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2011)

مادام هناك رغبة في تطبيقة فكرة عرض سبب الحذف بجنب عنوان الموضوع المحذوف، سنقوم بعمل التغييرات المناسبة على القوانين و على تصريحات المنتدى ليكون السبب ظاهراً لفترة زمنية معينة.
سنبدأ بتطبيق الفكرة مع مجموعة الأعضاء المباركين لنرى مدى فعالية التغيير و تلائمه مع مطلبكم و لتحديد الفترة الزمنية التي يعرض فيها سبب الحذف.

تغيير القوانين سيأخذ بعض الوقت، لاننا بصدد عمل تغييرات كبيرة و شاملة، فأتمنى صبركم في الموضوع.


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مادام هناك رغبة في تطبيقة فكرة عرض سبب الحذف بجنب عنوان الموضوع المحذوف، سنقوم بعمل التغييرات المناسبة على القوانين و على تصريحات المنتدى ليكون السبب ظاهراً لفترة زمنية معينة.
> سنبدأ بتطبيق الفكرة مع مجموعة الأعضاء المباركين لنرى مدى فعالية التغيير و تلائمه مع مطلبكم و لتحديد الفترة الزمنية التي يعرض فيها سبب الحذف.
> 
> تغيير القوانين سيأخذ بعض الوقت، لاننا بصدد عمل تغييرات كبيرة و شاملة، فأتمنى صبركم في الموضوع.


*شكــــــرا ليك  يا زعيم *

*أهتمامك بأرضاء الجميع يستحق كل تقدير .. شكرا مره اخرى*

*و  take your time *​


----------



## marcelino (23 أكتوبر 2011)

للرفع والتذكير ​


----------

